# Can't print to network printer



## garys1953 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I have 3 PCs and an HP Deskjet 6980 (networkable) printer attached to a switch on my LAN. Two of the PC's print fine to the printer, but the third one get's the following message:

_"The print spooler was unable to connect to your pinter. This can be caused by your printer being turned off, the cable being unplugged, or being connected to a VPN, which will block access to your local network."_
The problem pc is connected to the network with no problems and to the internet, so there is no "cable" problem, and I have disabled his Norton System Works firewall to no avail. Anyone have any ideas what to try next. Thanks!

Gary in Michigan


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Can you ping the network printer from the problem PC?


----------



## garys1953 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, I can ping the printer from the problem PC.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

What OS is this PC that is having problems? You have verified the IP your pinging is the same as in the driver?


----------



## garys1953 (Jan 6, 2007)

Oops! Sorry, should have said. The PC is running XP Pro.

>>You have verified the IP your pinging is the same as in the driver? <<

Not sure how to verify this. The printer definitely has a fixed IP, but the port on all the PC's connected to it show's the printer name (HP0017A46E1AV9) rather than the IP address. I've tried replacing that with the actual IP but it changes back when I try to save it.


----------



## garys1953 (Jan 6, 2007)

Also, I can ping the printer from the problem PC, using the IP address, but I cannot ping it using the printer name, whch I can do from the other PC's. Not sure how to fix this, but it's obviously part of the problem.


----------



## garys1953 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok, it turns out HP has a solution for this problem on their website. It's a simple matter of deleting the port and then creating a virtual printer port usint the printers IP address. I am sorry to have wasted people's time with this before I thoroughly checked HP's site. Thanks for your help.

Gary in Michigan


----------



## troychen (Jul 10, 2007)

Can Garys1953 please help provide more details on how exactly he resolved this print vs VPN problem that he had below?

=================
Ok, it turns out HP has a solution for this problem on their website. It's a simple matter of deleting the port and then creating a virtual printer port usint the printers IP address. I am sorry to have wasted people's time with this before I thoroughly checked HP's site. Thanks for your help.

Gary in Michigan 
==================


----------



## cdoublen (Jul 11, 2007)

So How did you it troychen, coz I have a similar problem but can't find where this information is found on HP web. Please help!!


----------



## garys1953 (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry guys, been away. My problem had nothing to do with a VPN, but here is the link at HP. Good luck!


----------

